# Ages & Stages?



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello!
I read here often and post rarely...but the info you all provide is great! Lincoln is my first dog and he has proved to be a wonderful puppy. He is currently almost 6 months old and I think doing a great job thus far. He is very smart, has a wonderful personality, loves to run and have fun and when finally tired- is a great lap dog! He's 99% housebroken, graduating puppy class soon, very easy to train simple commands to, great off leash in the yard and is socializing well-- though we still have to work on public places and not being too fearful--

But, while I have kids of my own and I am well educated regarding children and their growth and development I am curious to learn at what ages certain growth & development occurs with havanese? 

Reason I ask, is that I recently have seen Lincoln try new behaviors (just like a toddler does) to see what I will do- For example, when it is finally time to go inside after playing he will plant his paws firmly on the ground and look at me as if to say "I don't think so Mom...I'm staying right here!" Rather than come right after I call him. I don't fall for it... but it makes me wonder what sort of phases they go through as they grow and what ages do you typically see new phases? When are they considered "adolescents" and "adults" and how have you seen your Hav's behaviors change during those phases? 

I plan to keep going with more classes for Lincoln as he really enjoys them and I learn a lot too. I am thrilled with our dog and I know I made the perfect choice in breed as he is everything I would want in a dog! 

Thanks for any insight into "what to expect" as your puppy grows 

Also, have to share a recent pic of him too Hope it attaches


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi! Lincoln is the cutest puppy ever!!! (I may be biased on this). We have a 16 week old puppy Odeo and for now he is a good and can pass Lincoln's twin both in looks and temperament. 

From what I read, I think they have a adolescent behavior from about 6 -9 months and then mellow down after 1 year...so I'm bracing for it. I'm curious too and will look for responses...

Sunita


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is 14 months old and hasn't mellowed yet; she's a naughty teen some/most days.  She has so much energy but has become more of a snuggler when she's tired, which is a change from the first 12 months when she preferred to nap on the floor by my feet.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and Lincoln. He and Odieo sure do look alike. Sorry, though, no words of wisdom for you, as my guy is almost 16, so I really don't remember the puppy when each phase begins and/or ends. Good luck


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At 6 months, he's a LITTLE young for hitting adolescence, but there are always those kids who have to do everything first! I think of adolescence as being at it's peak between 8-18 months, but it's not something that turns on and off like a light switch. Just as with human kids, there is a lot of variation, and it happens subtly, over a period of time. It also varies in intensity. Some are just a bit more inattentive and "scattered", while others are real "rebels".:biggrin1: The good thing is that almost all of them start to calm down between 12-18 months, and most are pretty adult-acting by 2.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

like Karen said , all ages are approximate but here's a guide,http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/adolescence.html and more on the behavior side http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/it’s-all-about-adolescence


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pup definitely went through a 'catch me if you can' phase around 8 months-ish. That was also the time of destroy all paper even the stuff you thought you hid and if he's not at my feet, I should very very suspicious. It did pass and he's back to sweet and obedient and great recall. However, I still am very very suspicious if I'm missing my Hav shadow.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help- I will check out those links too! 
Odieo and Lincoln do look very similar! Many of Lincoln's black hair roots are going brownish so he'll likely lighten up. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sure hoping Harley gets beyond the 2's. He is now 10 months old. He 'tries' to COMMAND my attention 90% of his awake time. As the daylight is longer,so is his energy. Used to settle down 6ish (winter) Now it is 8ish.
Him or Me?
I can not believe his energy!! We walk 3 times a day, an hour or so total. Then in course of the day we play, fetch-fetch is his favorite. Harley has a good size fenced yard. I keep the door open now as it is warmer and he has freedom with his coming and going . I discovered (small version of) tennis balls this week-a big hit. I can throw further than his stuffed animals.
He is strong willed. Because I live in a remote area-we go for short walks in the forest unleashed. We have a stand off-I would like him to come in the house-he stands 20 feet away and just stares at me-he wants to keep going. Frustrating coaxing him in- as I will not let him be outdoors without me.
At times I think if I had another dog he cud have a playmate. I can not handle two so this is just wishful thinking on my part. :nono:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lincoln is adorable! Our McGee is two now and very settled although just when I think that I catch him chewing on the coffee table leg - again!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

AHHH Yes the puppy days! Atticus is two and has calmed down quite a bit. It is quite exceptional (i think) to have a breed that matures early as if he were a 2 year old Lab, Golden, Setter etc it would be a whole different story!A comment on recall in a fenced yard. Be sure to practice recall with a treat and release in the yard too! Many dogs know darn well that coming while in the yard means capture! The more you call them,hold collar,treat or throw the ball, while still in the yard the easier it will get. I also used a drag line for this so I could be sure. ALSO always better to go get your dog ,then call if you are pretty sure they might not come.Enjoy the puppyhood while it's there!


----------

